# new gun legislation in Michigan.



## Runs With Fire (Nov 13, 2017)

Not that Snyder will accept them, but a slew of gun bills are coming up the Michigan legislature again.  thoughts?
Here are the gun bills pending in the Michigan legislature   Permitless concealed carry for 21 and over.

Concealed carry permits for 18-20

Letting foster parents own guns

Allow concealed carrying in public gun free zones ( including schools)  and closing an interesting loophole allowing non permit holders to open carry in schools.

Ending pistol registration 

Banning carrying in police stations

banning local gun laws

Letting people with ppo's carry in more places.

penalties for making guns accessible to minors 

Exemption from needing a pistol license if you were previously licensed or a member of your household id licensed.
 There are a few more still.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 13, 2017)

As this is all very alien to me, can I ask:-

_Letting foster parents own guns_
Why can’t foster parents own guns?

_Allow concealed carrying in public gun free zones ( including schools) _
So if I understand this correctly, people are allowed to conceal a gun on their person when they go into a building full of children?  

_Banning carrying in police stations_
Because firearms in a school is ok, but carrying them into Police Station is not?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 13, 2017)

This is pure politics and as such we can't really talk about it here.


----------



## geezer (Nov 13, 2017)

_Yeah Bill?_ Politics or not, I believe everybody over the age of 12 should be required to carry a minimum of two handguns and a rifle. And a couple of knives.

It may not make us safer, but it will control the population, create job openings, and if not safer, at least it will keep us all_ fitter_ (considering the extra weight and all). Don't bother to answer, because I'm outta here!

As far as what will make ours a better, safer society... Honestly, I don't have a clue. Sorry. 

Oh, I did enjoy this though:


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 13, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> _Allow concealed carrying in public gun free zones ( including schools) _
> So if I understand this correctly, people are allowed to conceal a gun on their person when they go into a building full of children?



 DISCLAIMER:  i havnt actually read the link or the proposed laws ....
but i believe that as it stands right now a "gun free zone" is exactly that no carry at all.  it is possible the intent of this law could be to allow teachers and other faculty to carry concealed.  this is something i have heard being discussed.  but reading the OP post it seems as if there is a permit carry and a non permit carry. this is confusing to me we dont have anything like that here in Massachusetts.


EDIT:   the article says this...
_"Those areas are traditionally considered gun-free zones, but a loophole in the law allows open carry there. These bills swap that -- open carry would be banned in those areas, but people could get eight extra hours of training and be allowed to concealed carry there. "
_
so maybe teachers were allowed to open carry and they wanted to change that to a concealed  carry.



Paul_D said:


> _Letting foster parents own guns_
> Why can’t foster parents own guns?


lots of places have this regulation. i think the logic is (A)  foster kids are often troubled and more likely to use it.  (B)  these kids are actually the responsibility of the state so for liability reasons they wont place a child in a home that has a gun.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 13, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> DISCLAIMER:  i havnt actually read the link or the proposed laws ....
> but i believe that as it stands right now a "gun free zone" is exactly that no carry at all.  it is possible the intent of this law could be to allow teachers and other faculty to carry concealed.  this is something i have heard being discussed.  but reading the OP post it seems as if there is a permit carry and a non permit carry. this is confusing to me we dont have anything like that here in Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense, especially the foster parents.  Thank you.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 13, 2017)

Runs With Fire said:


> Permitless concealed carry for 21 and over.



Support



Runs With Fire said:


> Concealed carry permits for 18-20



Support



Runs With Fire said:


> Letting foster parents own guns



Support



Runs With Fire said:


> Ending pistol registration



Support



Runs With Fire said:


> Banning carrying in police stations



Support



Runs With Fire said:


> banning local gun laws



Support



Runs With Fire said:


> Exemption from needing a pistol license if you were previously licensed or a member of your household id licensed.



Support


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 14, 2017)

Thread locked. Politics are to be discussed elsewhere.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2017)

To reinforce Dirty Dog -- This thread began as a purely political discussion of proposed gun laws.  Political matters may not be discussed on Martial Talk; instead visit US Message Board


----------

